# Hi to all



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all, been married coming up on 29 years and ready to throw in the towel. I've lurked for a long time, decided to participate a little. 
57 here, wife is 54, one son, 19, in college.


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

hi what are you plnning

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

shortbus said:


> Hi all, been married coming up on 29 years and ready to throw in the towel. I've lurked for a long time, decided to participate a little.
> 57 here, wife is 54, one son, 19, in college.


*Welcome to the TAM Family!

Look forward to hearing all about your marital problems!*


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks arbitrator, I'll be posting in considering divorce.
Apparently I can post now, thank you to the moderator that fixed this.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

bikermehound said:


> hi what are you plnning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Planning to divorce, doesn't seem to be any other option at this point. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

i would think it thru first,or find something on the side

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

bikermehound said:


> i would think it thru first,or find something on the side
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If you have any character or morals, don't find something on that side.

That is what selifish sleezeballs do.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah, No. I'm not looking to do that. Just want out.


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

look into swinging

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah, No.


----------

